# Women aren't visual



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

There is some really out of touch stuff that is bandied around here but this is one of the worst.................

*Women aren't visual*

Going to guess this was originally put out there by unattractive, middle aged men that wanted to believe this notion and sell books.

Yes women are visual and men that believe otherwise are doing themselves and their wives a huge disservice. Of course there are only a few absolutes in life and this is not one of them so we can safely say some women are not turned on by a hot male body but generally speaking yes women are visual.

I can tell in 2 seconds if I want to sleep with a man and most of those cues are visual, to continue to sleep with him or enter into a relationship then other qualities come into play but from a purely sexual POV it is 97% visual and 3 bonus points for good aftershave.

I only like dark or grey hair, blondes and red heads are a visual turn off.
Over weight men are a visual turn off.
Unattractive men are a visual turn off.

Good looking, well dress men are a visual turn on.
Seeing a hot male body even if a photo is a turn on.
Seeing cyclists (not over weight ones) while out driving is a turn on.
A well shaped man in a well cut suit is a major turn on, yes I can visualise him naked.

So for the men out there that keep buying this out dated, unfounded information sold to you buy snake oil salesmen, please open your minds to the truth, women are visual.


----------



## pleasecoffee (Jun 18, 2015)

totally true. if I seem man jewelry on a guy, it's an instant turn off. (any jewelry for that matter on a guy is icky). combovers a big no no, shorter then me, nope.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I go to the gym after 5pm because it is a huge man fest. Women are visual, we love hot men, naked men, sexy men.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Holland said:


> There is some really out of touch stuff that is bandied around here but this is one of the worst.................
> 
> *Women aren't visual*
> 
> ...


I think this is all true, but when I think of "women are not visual" I think more in terms of this: If I am in a relationship with someone, I'm not turned on by a man just whipping out his junk out of the blue and swinging it around or showing it to me. It's a turn-off. I think most men are turned on by their lady dropping her panties and spreading her legs! That is the difference I see.

But, yes, I love a well dressed man who smells great just as much as the next gal.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

I believe women, like men, are visual, they just use different visual cues then men do to assess compatible biological mates (huge forearms the size of hams, the presence of daryl dixon tattoos, etc.)

While men tend to look for signs of health and fertility (thus the ability to bear us many healthy sons), women tend to look for physical attributes which will make the man a good protector and provider (tall, alpha, aforementioned daryl dixon tattoos, etc.)


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I look for dad bod.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Satya said:


> I look for dad bod.


I'm more of a dad bod gal myself . But I do like great shoulders. And he has to have a chin. Not a huge chin. But has to have a strong chin/jaw.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Constable Odo said:


> I believe women, like men, are visual, they just use different visual cues then men do to assess compatible biological mates (huge forearms the size of hams, the presence of daryl dixon tattoos, etc.)
> 
> While men tend to look for signs of health and fertility (thus the ability to bear us many healthy sons), women tend to look for physical attributes which will make the man a good protector and provider (tall, alpha, aforementioned daryl dixon tattoos, etc.)


Not talking so much about biological mates as many of us are not looking to reproduce. More the notion that some around here spout that women are not visual when it comes to sex. Such things as women don't get turned on by male nakedness, male bodies, porn etc. I see many hot men on a daily basis IRL, TV etc and yes just seeing a hot man is a visual turn on.


----------



## Basic"FairyDust"Love (Nov 19, 2014)

Any person that has use of their eyes is visual. To say otherwise is ludicrous and an insult.

Now preferences is a totally different matter and varies on the individual.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I think this is all true, but when I think of "women are not visual" I think more in terms of this: If I am in a relationship with someone, *I'm not turned on by a man just whipping out his junk out of the blue and swinging it around or showing it to me*. It's a turn-off. I think most men are turned on by their lady dropping her panties and spreading her legs! That is the difference I see.
> 
> But, yes, I love a well dressed man who smells great just as much as the next gal.


Oh c'mon. Everybody loves "the helicopter".


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Holland said:


> There is some really out of touch stuff that is bandied around here but this is one of the worst.................
> 
> *Women aren't visual*
> 
> ...


Great post, Holland.

"Men are more visual than women" is a leftover myth from the days when women were shamed completely out of their natural sexual inclinations but men weren't. During those days, women would be shamed to be viewing a man in a sexual manner so she repressed it, whereas men were expected and encouraged to do so.

Then after the shaming and repression, MEN decided that THEY are more visual.

There is no evidence for this, because it was always just a product of repression.

For awhile, some men would point to the "proof" that more men watch porn than women.

Never mind again, that porn was made for men by men and that women were shamed out of watching it even if they wanted to, while men were encouraged to watch it.

The numbers of women who watch porn (of the total watchers) is rising quickly (about 30 - 40% now) and will continue to increase until it is roughly 50% by the time the younger generation of women are done throwing the shame shackles aside. More women make porn now, too...and numbers of female porn makers are rising fast and furiously.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Well I learned 2 things



Holland said:


> Unattractive men are a visual turn off.





pleasecoffee said:


> shorter then me, nope.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Those things were new to you, Mr. Nail?


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Holland said:


> Not talking so much about biological mates as many of us are not looking to reproduce.


 The desire to look for potential mates is a fundamental instinctive urge in all humans. The desire to have sex exists for the purpose of reproduction. Whether or not you can actually reproduce is irrelevant; nature doesn't simply turn the switch off (in most cases) just because you can't conceive.

Its okay to admit you've love to taste a piece of that Man-Candy you're oogling >


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't care if a man is shorter or taller and have married/dated both, the one constant though is he has to have a good body.

When looking at porn or naked men I could not care less what their height is.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Fozzy said:


> Oh c'mon. Everybody loves "the helicopter".


lol, nope, not at all. At times it can be funny, but not at all a turn on for me. I realize my opinion on this could be heavily influenced by events in my childhood. I wonder if I'd feel the same if the view of adult penises wasn't thrust upon me without my permission, as a child.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Constable Odo said:


> The desire to look for potential mates is a fundamental instinctive urge in all humans. The desire to have sex exists for the purpose of reproduction. Whether or not you can actually reproduce is irrelevant; nature doesn't simply turn the switch off (in most cases) just because you can't conceive.
> 
> Its okay to admit you've love to taste a piece of that Man-Candy you're oogling >


I don't agree, the purpose for many of us in having sex is just to have sex. Reproducing is a very small % of the reason to have sex and in fact more time is spent trying NOT to reproduce. 

Being a visual women I make my choice on who to have sex with based on how they look naked. The choice to reproduce with them comes into play much later when they show they are a good, decent human being. Until then sex is purely about sex.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> Those things were new to you, Mr. Nail?


Sorry I didn't identify the sarcasm. I'm aware of the definition of unattractive. And I've been short since the day I was born.


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

> Seeing cyclists (not over weight ones) while out driving is a turn on.


Meh, many cyclists I see are way too skinny for me. I like bigger guys.

The only thing I'm looking at when I see a cyclist is oncoming traffic so I can skirt him asap.



> Going to guess this was originally put out there by unattractive, *middle aged men *that wanted to believe this notion and sell books.


As a woman who's NEVER been attracted to younger men, I disagree with this statement.

And the whole premise is simplistic. As a woman, it takes far, far more than a body or a suit to attract me. For instance, a guy who has a nice body but is a rampant egomaniac would gross me out.

Most women I know are attracted to the package....not the wrapper.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Holland said:


> There is some really out of touch stuff that is bandied around here but this is one of the worst.................
> 
> *Women aren't visual*
> 
> ...


*I know for a fact that women are most visual creatures! 

My RSXW was always highly entertained by watching the bulls out on their family ranch as they ran along and had their massive testicles swinging from side to side! She always found that rather amazing!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

EnigmaGirl said:


> Most women I know are attracted to the package....not the wrapper.


But it depends completely on whether we are just looking to look, because we enjoy it, or if we are looking for a date, to have sex, or to be in a relationship.

Her point is that we do LOOK and we do like looking, because we are visual and get turned on by it. Just because we are turned on by it, doesn't mean we're actually going to have sex with the guy....ie: porn.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Holland said:


> I don't agree, the purpose for many of us in having sex is just to have sex. Reproducing is a very small % of the reason to have sex and in fact more time is spent trying NOT to reproduce.


Yes, but why do you want to have sex? (Note: Not "make love", but just "sex")

Probably because you enjoy it. It feels good.

Again, nature made it feel good and made you enjoy it so you would want to do it as often as possible.

Which, once again, gets back to biology: The urge to have sex is to satisfy nature's master plan to have you procreate, as often as possible.

Ostensibly you don't jump on any penis which happens to point in your direction. You have a filtering criteria, part of which is subconscious, another part conscious.

Or, let's approach this from a different direction. Why is blush and red lipstick a staple of every woman's cosmetic box?

Because, when women are fertile, their skin tends to glow and their lips appear fuller and more red.

These are physiological cues men "see" at a subconscious level which gauge a woman's fertility. 

Nature attracts us to women exhibiting these cues, because nature wants us to procreate. Even if we don't intend to at a conscious level. 

The same equally applies to women viewing men, but, with different markers.

PegLeg Pete with a beer-gut and erectile dysfunction isn't likely to score well with the women.

Youthful women, for example, tend not to be attracted to men with grey hair (hence, the "Just For Men" commercials "No Play For Mr. Grey".) The reason is simple. Biologically, older men are less fertile than their younger counterparts.

These are not universal truisms. I'm speaking at a basic biological level. I think everyone probably believes Anna Nicole Smith didn't marry the Texas Billionaire because she thought he was hot or had a 'great mind'. 

We have free will, and thus, the ability to override our biological impulses. The first night I met my SO, for instance, I wanted to rip her clothes off and bend her over the hood of her car. But I resisted the urge.


This is getting a tad off topic.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

There you go Holland, you've been schooled by someone who figures they know more and better stuff than you do.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Also remember that while women are indeed very visual when you go back to the days when women had no options but to find a husband to take care of them they couldn't necessarily afford to have who turned them on as a top priority. Even today women are raised to view physical attraction as a lower priority; think about the reaction many women would get from their families if a doctor or wealthy guy wanted to marry her but she turned him down because she wasn't attracted? Her own family would slap her upside the head.

Men, otoh, are completely understood when they turn a woman away because they aren't attracted.

The idea that women aren't visual was put forth by middle aged and older men who wanted either much younger women or women that were much more attractive then them and the only way they could get it was to buy them. So they convinced themselves that women aren't visual rather than dealing with the fact that the woman just went along with him for his money and looked at more attractive men behind his back.

As women continue to make progress at supporting themselves they will be able to think more about physical attraction, and this will benefit men too because they will be more likely to get a woman who's really into them. This will translate to a much better sex life.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

It is rather intriguing, though, the persistence of this myth that women aren't visual -when it comes to sex.

I mean, in virtually every other arena, fashion, time spent on looks, decor, art, craft, women are time and time again said to be the more visual, the more aesthetically inclined.

But not for sussing out attractive men?

Clearly dreamed up by those who really needed to convince themselves it was true.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

always_alone said:


> Clearly dreamed up by those who really needed to convince themselves it was true.


Men really wanted to be able to control us for a long time...(some still want to). They wanted to believe that "women are monogamous" as well, or more specifically, they wanted to control us to be monogamous while they didn't hold themselves to that standard. So they created all these ways to shame and control us (including by physical strength), and when we were pretty much in line, they then declared....

"Behold! Scientifically speaking, men want more sex than women, men are visually turned on and women aren't, and women want to be monogamous but men want to screw everyone!"

And then God and Mother Nature both said....

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ...."Aw, you guys are killin' me! Why would I stack the deck like that in your species, but not in any other species? Bwah ha hah ahahah hahaahahahah! Oh it is just so cute, you guys. Keep it up, we need the entertainment."

And then they went off to their favorite pub, The Heavenly Barstool and.....:toast:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> But it depends completely on whether we are just looking to look, because we enjoy it, or if we are looking for a date, to have sex, or to be in a relationship.
> 
> Her point is that we do LOOK and we do like looking, because we are visual and get turned on by it. Just because we are turned on by it, doesn't mean we're actually going to have sex with the guy....ie: porn.


Exactly FW

this is purely about being turned on by the visual, the whole package is for later on.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

always_alone said:


> It is rather intriguing, though, the persistence of this myth that women aren't visual -when it comes to sex.
> 
> I mean, in virtually every other arena, fashion, time spent on looks, decor, art, craft, women are time and time again said to be the more visual, the more aesthetically inclined.
> 
> ...


Yup. I actually believe women might be more visual especially when it comes to sexual reaction from visual stimulation. Tests have shown women have a far wider sexual reaction to visual stimulation than men.

In the last few years, I figured this out about my mate and started showing off my goods more. The results have been great. Mrs. Conan is far more aroused and much faster than me by nudity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't think I've read of anyone, who wrote that men are more visual, say or imply that a man's appearance isn't important to a woman. But if your telling us that looks are as important to a woman as they are to a man I disagree. 

Woman are attracted to power, status, confidence, "swag." Of course woman value a man's looks as well but looks alone will not do it for the majority of women. You can't just look at yourself or social circle as proof of your theory.

Men on the other hand look first at a woman's appearance followed by how she carries herself. If the man doesn't find the woman attractive no amount of power or status will change his desire. 

The sexes are different and we want and value different things. There is nothing wrong with that. We should embrace the differences. I love woman and don't see the differences as women being weak or less than but I notice feminist believe woman are somehow weak or less than unless they're acting like men.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *I know for a fact that women are most visual creatures!
> 
> My RSXW was always highly entertained by watching the bulls out on their family ranch as they ran along and had their massive testicles swinging from side to side! She always found that rather amazing!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Raunchy rascal! LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

jsmart said:


> I don't think I've read of anyone, who wrote that men are more visual, say or imply that a man's appearance isn't important to a woman.* But if your telling us that looks are as important to a woman as they are to a man *I disagree.
> 
> Woman are attracted to power, status, confidence, "swag." Of course woman value a man's looks as well but looks alone will not do it for the majority of women. You can't just look at yourself or social circle as proof of your theory.
> 
> ...


Not just looks but hotness. Sorry to disillusion you but from a purely wanting to have sex with a man POV then yes looks, attractiveness, hotness are very important to many women. If you cannot accept that women are very visual beings then all power to you but ignorance is not always bliss.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Of course I get that view. That's the reason that the first thing I encourage men to do when there is a problem with a relationship is hit the gym, work on fashion and personal style. Why, because it does help with attracting women but the main benefit is that the man's confidence goes up and THAT is what really attracts woman.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

jsmart said:


> Of course I get that view. That's the reason that the first thing I encourage men to do when there is a problem with a relationship is hit the gym, work on fashion and personal style. Why, because it does help with attracting women but the main benefit is that the man's confidence goes up and THAT is what really attracts woman.


Confidence is a good thing. However this is about the incorrect notion that women are not visual beings. You cannot tell if a man is confident when looking at a naked pic of him and at that point confidence is irrelevant, women are aroused and turned on by the nakedness of a good male body. Women are as visual as men (general).


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

> I love woman and don't see the differences as women being weak or less than but I notice feminist believe woman are somehow weak or less than unless they're acting like men.


I disagree with this part of your post.

I'm a feminist, have zero interest in casual sexual relationships and I certainly don't consider myself ....or any other women who isn't interested in superficial sex...weak.

I'm actually secondarily visual because when I was single, my first priority wasn't physical because if the guy didn't have what I wanted package-wise, I wouldn't have been attracted to him regardless of what he looked like. 

Sex isn't that interesting to me though outside of a long-term, committed relationship. To me, good sex is about trust and loyalty...and I can't achieve that with a stranger....even if he looks good. I can honestly say that I've never seen a guy and thought I'd want to have sex with him just because of the way he looked.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Raunchy rascal! LOL!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*Which speaks to the rather obvious conclusion that she also must have been leering at some two-legged bulls swinging their wares over in some other covert venue!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Holland said:


> There is some really out of touch stuff that is bandied around here but this is one of the worst.................
> 
> *Women aren't visual*
> 
> ...


who don't know this?


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

I am not turned on by looking at a naked guy, no matter what he looks like. I can appreciate the form and beauty, but it doesn't turn me on. It's once they are moving and talking that I can really assess if I would be interested in having sex with them. Being turned on is complicated with many factors and looks aren't the most important factor. Of course certain looks can make me decide I don't want to have sex with that person, but for me it's mostly to do with hygiene.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

SMG15 said:


> who don't know this?


This has been being sold for at least as long as I have been alive. I have always heard this from apparent authorities. I have never witnessed it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

BlueWoman said:


> I am not turned on by looking at a naked guy, no matter what he looks like. I can appreciate the form and beauty, but it doesn't turn me on. It's once they are moving and talking that I can really assess if I would be interested in having sex with them. Being turned on is complicated with many factors and looks aren't the most important factor. Of course certain looks can make me decide I don't want to have sex with that person, but for me it's mostly to do with hygiene.


There are men just like you but, generally, there are just as many women that are sexually aroused by hot men as vice versa.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

always_alone said:


> It is rather intriguing, though, the persistence of this myth that women aren't visual -when it comes to sex.
> 
> I mean, in virtually every other arena, fashion, time spent on looks, decor, art, craft, women are time and time again said to be the more visual, the more aesthetically inclined.
> 
> ...


It was probably thought up by the 'doctors' in the Victorian era who also said that women do not enjoy sex. That sex is just something that they allow their husbands do to them. And a good woman certainly never had an orgasm.

In the medical books at the time there was a mental illness called hysteria. What was the treatment for hysteria? The doctor would use a vibrator or water massage 'down there' to give the woman an orgasm. Doctors who gave this treatment had waiting rooms full of women wanting (needing) a treatment... 

The idea that women are no visual sexually comes from those same medial and phycology books.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

OK, I'll confess.. I've always been turned on by naked guys... good looking, well built naked guys.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

gouge_away said:


> Ok, so, if it weren't for men wanting to seize, women would still be admiring weeds.


Would you mind translating this? I have no idea what you are saying.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Would you mind translating this? I have no idea what you are saying.


Yeah I have no clue either lol

Please explain (sorry an Aussie ism)


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Holland said:


> Yeah I have no clue either lol
> 
> Please explain (sorry an Aussie ism)


You women would just be staring at weeds if us men didn't have seizures!

So obvious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> You women would just be staring at weeds if us men didn't have seizures!
> 
> So obvious!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Clear as mud :grin2:


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Holland said:


> Yeah I have no clue either lol
> 
> Please explain (sorry an Aussie ism)


Men want to possess beauty, women want to admire beauty.

But what if men weren't driven to seize upon and possess anything?
Where would humanity be, what would women have to admire?

I get times have changed, idea change, women build cities, and design cars, and shoes. We have come a long way in the last 10,000 years. But where would we be, if men didn't lust after land, dream up kingdoms, and chase dames?

Admiration doesn't build sh!t, lust, lust builds everything.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

gouge_away said:


> But where would we be, if men didn't lust after land, dream up kingdoms, and chase dames?


Um....a whole lot of land wouldn't be decimated, a whole lot of rapes would not have occurred, and a whole lot of people would not have died at the hands of the men you are talking about.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

gouge_away said:


> Men want to possess beauty, women want to admire beauty.


Do you know what that means? That goes back to chattel marriage. That's how one person "posseses" another.

This statement is nonsense. It's one of those things that is meant to sound profound but in reality tells only of how society has twisted things to the point of some believe this nonsense.

women also want to posses beauty, and create it and admire it. And yes we really like good looking men. But we are also smart enough to know that looks are not everything.



gouge_away said:


> But what if men weren't driven to seize upon and possess anything?
> Where would humanity be, what would women have to admire?
> 
> I get times have changed, idea change, women build cities, and design cars, and shoes. We have come a long way in the last 10,000 years. But where would we be, if men didn't lust after land, dream up kingdoms, and chase dames?
> ...


Gee.. and what do you think all the women were doing through all of history... crocheting dollies? Women have also had the drive to possess thing, to build things. Women worked side by side with men.

It's a fallacy that mankind has moved forward only because of men.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm glad my wife has bad eye sight, the large E is blurry... How do you think I reeled her in on day one?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> I'm glad my wife has bad eye sight, the large E is blurry... How do you think I reeled her in on day one?


So she checked you out with her hands and mouth instead...whatever works!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> I'm glad my wife has bad eye sight, the large E is blurry... How do you think I reeled her in on day one?


That's what my hb says! Are you sure you're not him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I tell hb if he hadn't made it into the "would fvck" bucket 3 seconds after I met him we wouldn't be here today. He says that's lucky for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Do what a fisty do. Beg and plead just for a taste of her. 

When I see that caramel colored body, those deep brown eyes, her sweet lips, I cannot help but want a taste of her delicious syrupy goodness that only she can create. One hit of her delicious nectar is like ambrosia. Whenever we are together, it is always sticky and messy. Aunt Jemima's syrup! Bringing sexy back to breakfast!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I am very visual.

I stare (and drool) at my sexy guy every chance I get. Not to mention I mentally undress him whenever he's near .


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> I am very visual.
> 
> I stare (and drool) at my sexy guy every chance I get. Not to mention I mentally undress him whenever he's near .


Exactly. Women are indeed visual. A few days ago I had just finished showering and I walked out into the kitchen, poured a glass of wine, and approached my wife. I was talking to her and she had this "stupid shyte eating grin" on her face and a twinkle in her eye., to which I said "What?" and her reply was..."You're sexy as fvck."

I promptly thanked her and whisked her off to the bedroom to...umm...heh...finish the conversation.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

MountainRunner said:


> Exactly. Women are indeed visual. A few days ago I had just finished showering and I walked out into the kitchen, poured a glass of wine, and approached my wife. I was talking to her and she had this "stupid shyte eating grin" on her face and a twinkle in her eye., to which I said "What?" and her reply was..."You're sexy as fvck."
> 
> I promptly thanked her and whisked her off to the bedroom to...umm...heh...finish the conversation.



How did the conversation go? 0


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Mr.Fisty said:


> How did the conversation go? 0


Very well, thank you. It was a very "deep" conversation. *giggles*


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

MountainRunner said:


> Very well, thank you. It was a very "deep" conversation. *giggles*


And "meaningful" hopefully


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Holland said:


> And "meaningful" hopefully


Without a doubt.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a great personality.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

MountainRunner said:


> Very well, thank you. It was a very "deep" conversation. *giggles*


 I hope you did not give her a tongue lashing, it can lead to screaming. :|


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

From my experience, I have noticed that visual tastes do rank lower in terms of priorities especially when compared to men in general.

That's my understanding of the whole "men are more visual" stuff anyway.


----------



## pleasecoffee (Jun 18, 2015)

yeah we aren't visual at all.....>


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

I do believe women are less visual than men...
But we are talking men at 10/10 vs women at 9/10.
Women seem to have a narrower definition of attractive. See the OK cupid study, flawed tho it is.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

pleasecoffee said:


> yeah we aren't visual at all.....>


* Sorry his jeans are way too tight! I like me some manly men!*

*Just to show that we are very different in our visual-ness =p *


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> I have a great personality.



I have a pretty face.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

staarz21 said:


> * Sorry his jeans are way too tight! I like me some manly men!*
> 
> *Just to show that we are very different in our visual-ness =p *


NOW we're talking, @staarz21...

There's some man-candy!! (But my man is even hotter than that!! )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

I lost 20 lbs since d day, not feeling very attractive right now, thanks ladies


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I have a pretty face.



I don't think I do, or at least I was always convinced that was so... At nearly 55 I'm convinced that this is now true. So, I need to make up for my lack of natural given "draws". I'm comfortable with who I am.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

What I lack in looks, I make up in humor and desperation. I have a please be my girlfriend dance. And if that does not work, I will bust out in song also. Nothing like being so pathetic to get the sympathy going.

My girlfriend only dated me because I started crying. Works every time. I am telling ya, get through by emotions.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Im the neckbeard prototype.
And gravitationally challenged.

OK not really but I kinda doubt the guy on the car worries about me.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> Im the neckbeard prototype.
> 
> And gravitationally challenged.
> 
> ...



My primary positive attribute is for wife's eyes only... I couldn't wear those tight pants. 

So no visuals.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

jsmart said:


> I don't think I've read of anyone, who wrote that men are more visual, say or imply that a man's appearance isn't important to a woman. But if your telling us that looks are as important to a woman as they are to a man I disagree.
> 
> Woman are attracted to power, status, confidence, "swag." Of course woman value a man's looks as well but looks alone will not do it for the majority of women. You can't just look at yourself or social circle as proof of your theory.
> 
> ...


The only differences that are permitted are those where women are superior to men. Thinking that there are differences where men are superior to women is misogyny!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I have a pretty face.


You got a purty mouth.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It's funny that when we start posting pictures of hot dudes....suddenly the dudes start squirming. (not some of them, some are fine with who they are and realize it just means women ARE visual)

But others start getting whiny about it and complaining that women only go for uber hotties.

Yet the thing is...of course pictures of male models in suggestive positions and of course pictures women swap of athletes with big, bare chests are going to be men who are uber hotties. Um, that's how pictures of women uber hotties are, too! They are uber UBER hot...they are lighted and touched up and painted perfectly....all to arouse your visual centers and make you feel yummy inside. But when women do it, somehow we are shallow and too picky and "only like the hotties"?

Lol!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> It's funny that when we start posting pictures of hot dudes....suddenly the dudes start squirming. (not some of them, some are fine with who they are and realize it just means women ARE visual)
> 
> But others start getting whiny about it and complaining that women only go for uber hotties.
> 
> ...



If I replicated that pic, I fear my insurance could not pay for all the broken monitors, iPads, iPhones, etc...


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Am I secure in who I am, gulp, I think so... So this 13 year old girl/woman benches 10 more pounds than I can at present. Ugh... "Im secure, I'm secure, my wife loves me..." 

http://youtu.be/bxAc97K2I5M


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, the way she arches her back to push against the weight....that is going to f*ck up her back when she's old. 

I'm a mom.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> My primary positive attribute is for wife's eyes only... I couldn't wear those tight pants.
> 
> So no visuals.


Except Im now poking out my minds eye.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Wow, the way she arches her back to push against the weight....that is going to f*ck up her back when she's old.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a mom.



That's how you do it in competition, it gives you leverage and believe it not, it actually is not that hard on the back as long as you have your feet planted flat on the ground. I know I was shocked too the first time I saw it. My oldest son does competitive powerlifting, although he like me, is better at squats and deadlifts.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> Except Im now poking out my minds eye.



Glad I could be of assistance.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> That's how you do it in competition, it gives you leverage and believe it not, it actually is not that hard on the back as long as you have your feet planted flat on the ground. I know I was shocked too the first time I saw it. My oldest son does competitive powerlifting, although he like me, is better at squats and deadlifts.


It is going to cause problems when she is older...her back is going to be totally jacked up.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I didn't realize that men thought they were the only ones with a visceral response to beauty in the opposite gender until I read about it on TAM. Women who like to look are regarded negatively and therefore curb the natural tendency. 

Magic Mike 1 & 2. 96% female attendance for number 2. I never went to male strip joint so I am glad that these men immortalized on print and in film. There was so much of snide negative press about the movie, the female audience and the actors. That is just an example of the tiny box women are expected to sneeze into to fit a vision that has nothing to do with reality. Look at this - the women who can't orgasm from PIV (about 70%) and in 5 mins, are not frigid!! Yeaaa We've been like this since creation but it just now became normal. . 

It's probably harder for most men to try to meet a set of standards that are defined by women because in general, men have to perform outwardly. A lack of confidence can interfere with the ability to mate. Whereas women are open, not ready or willing, no matter how she feels about herself. That's probably why many women hide a lot of what they really think from men if they are interested in having children. That's changing I think. I've read that younger men have an unrealistic expectation for their bodies because of porn and strip movies. 

I have to make special mention of Channing Tatum. The man has a perfect body, for my eyes. He has it all - tall, large, guns, muscular legs and chest, bubble butt and best of all, he can move. My response was totally involuntary and, I am not ashamed to say, visceral. I was and still am mesmerized. Some of my crude single friends proclaimed that they would gladly do him. Yes Victor, women are visual, very much so.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Holland, you know _perfectly _well that we women aren't supposed to tell the truth about these things...:smile2:


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Women are definitely visual. 

Husband and I watched Jurassic World recently and I have to say that Chris Pratt was some nice eye candy. Hello Mr.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

If you get us started...women will post pics of hot hunks all day long. This has happened on several threads here. 

One thing that amuses me greatly is that there are a few guys on TAM who will claim that "most women" go for only a certain type of guy. Yet if we TAM women are going to just cut loose and start posting pics of our best eye candy dudes, we are not going to post the same guy. There will end up being dozens of different guys, who look very different (who have in common above average looks and above average bodies, but that's it....because they are in fact, MODELS, so duh). I would be there would not be any one single eye candy pic that "most" women here would agree is the hottest of the bunch. We have individual tastes. This is something that even the guys who DO know we ARE visual refuse to embrace....that we also have a variety of tastes. It is odd to me how many men here claim to understand what women really want and like, and then get it entirely wrong....meanwhile the same guys will say that women themselves don't know what they like or want. Just more men wanting to control and dictate women's sexuality, that's all it is.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> If you get us started...women will post pics of hot hunks all day long. This has happened on several threads here.
> 
> One thing that amuses me greatly is that there are a few guys on TAM who will claim that "most women" go for only a certain type of guy. Yet if we TAM women are going to just cut loose and start posting pics of our best eye candy dudes, we are not going to post the same guy. There will end up being dozens of different guys, who look very different (who have in common above average looks and above average bodies, but that's it....because they are in fact, MODELS, so duh). I would be there would not be any one single eye candy pic that "most" women here would agree is the hottest of the bunch. We have individual tastes. This is something that even the guys who DO know we ARE visual refuse to embrace....that we also have a variety of tastes. It is odd to me how many men here claim to understand what women really want and like, and then get it entirely wrong....meanwhile the same guys will say that women themselves don't know what they like or want. Just more men wanting to control and dictate women's sexuality, that's all it is.


I'm waiting for more hot guy pictures. 

The picture I posted above is good eye candy in my opinion, but he's not the typical guy I'd go for. I'm much more attracted to Hispanic men. I love dark features(dark hair, dark eyes, tan skin), like my husband's.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Anonymous07 said:


> I'm waiting for more hot guy pictures.
> 
> The picture I posted above is good eye candy in my opinion, but he's not the typical guy I'd go for. I'm much more attracted to Hispanic men. I love dark features(dark hair, dark eyes, tan skin), like my husband's.



If I see one more hot guy pic I will post my hot local babes video 

There is a song and a video that goes with... Opening line "blonde hair and blue eyes that don't thrill me..." And the video features a plate of Polynesian males.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Anon, I'm not going to post any but will be happy to visually gobble up the ones everyone else posts. Either men or women, Ikaika.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Eye candy for the men:

http://youtu.be/QORxeLuY0O8

Equal opportunity, eye candy for the ladies

http://youtu.be/H1jZC0bbW98

Malama pono


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Holland said:


> There is some really out of touch stuff that is bandied around here but this is one of the worst.................
> 
> *Women aren't visual*



It's definitely an old saw, but I'm not sure that it was ever intended to be insulting.

It is a fact that from the Historical Romance of Georgette Heyer to the fourth rate erotica of E.L. James, women have been the primary consumers and still are. 

Why that is, I don't know. I honestly think that most attempts to explain it do fall short in one way or another.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Catherine602 said:


> I didn't realize that men thought they were the only ones with a visceral response to beauty in the opposite gender until I read about it on TAM. Women who like to look are regarded negatively and therefore curb the natural tendency.


I don't remember what the thread was about, it was a couple of years ago but I posted something about the hotness of my son's swim instructors, walking around in their swim trunks in front of all us moms. I received a snide response from a male TAM member trying to shame me. It really surprised me. I had no idea that there are men that like that out there. Men that are so threatened. 

My husband teases me about hot guys. We were at the movies with the kids watching Guardians of the Galaxy and there's a scene when Chris Pratt has his shirt off. My husband nudges me and whispers, "Well, they made that scene just for you". I guess my husband is a confident guy and is not threatened by hot guys.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> I don't remember what the thread was about, it was a couple of years ago but I posted something about the hotness of my son's swim instructors, walking around in their swim trunks in front of all us moms. I received a snide response from a male TAM member trying to shame me. It really surprised me. I had no idea that there are men that like that out there. Men that are so threatened.
> 
> My husband teases me about hot guys. We were at the movies with the kids watching Guardians of the Galaxy and there's a scene when Chris Pratt has his shirt off. My husband nudges me and whispers, "Well, they made that scene just for you". I guess my husband is a confident guy and is not threatened by hot guys.


That's the thing about being older, you don't feel threatened any longer. We just say what we want, "now, get off my lawn" :grin2:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> It's definitely an old saw, but I'm not sure that it was ever intended to be insulting.


No, it is just meant to try to control women's sexuality, that's all. Nothing insulting about that. 

Which is really funny when you think about it....men wanting to control our sexuality while at the same time they are telling themselves and US that "men want sex more than women, men are more visual than women, etc"....yet, if we weren't so innately sexual, then why would they feel the need to control our sexuality?

Women being sexual creatures in their own right and being in control of our sexuality terrifies some men because they want to be the only ones who have agency. By golly, if women have sexual agency, and if it is true that women want sex as much as men do, then WOW women might act like men and make choices other than the ones men want us to! 

And yes, that insults me. Doesn't matter if the insult was intended.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> Eye candy for the men:
> 
> http://youtu.be/QORxeLuY0O8
> 
> ...


hot damn...call the police and the fireman...


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> No, it is just meant to try to control women's sexuality, that's all. Nothing insulting about that.


Maybe it depends on who says it and why (?) 

Somewhere in my disaster that passes for a library I've got some older feminist writings that praise the idea as a virtue.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> Maybe it depends on who says it and why? :scratchhead
> 
> Somewhere in my disaster that passes for a library I've got some early feminist writings that praise the idea as a virtue.


If you want I can dig up some crap for you to read that shows you what I'm talking about...both current and historical. Will have to do it tonight. I'm not talking about feminist literature.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> If you want I can dig up some crap for you to read that shows you what I'm talking about...both current and historical. Will have to do it tonight. I'm not talking about feminist literature.


You know me. I'll read anything and everything. Whatever you want to share or recommend.


----------



## PracticalObserver (Aug 13, 2014)

I think that the POV behind the argument it has more to do with the courtship process. 

We haven't quite realized that the flirting, courtship, etc... doesn't happen if the women hasn't already accepted or is willing to do the dance...IDK...I'm I right?


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

It seems to me that if women weren't visual, then men wouldn't be spending so much time at the gym or worrying about manscaping.

For my part, I also think that clothes make the man. A big, strong man in a kilt or a baseball uniform does it every time, LOL. Very visual, very visual.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

alte Dame said:


> A big, strong man in a kilt or a baseball uniform does it every time, LOL. Very visual, very visual.


Ya know, it never ceases to amaze me the "draw" about kilts. My wife hammered me for years to get a kilt (said I had the gams for it). I finally succumbed to her request and ran the entire 2011 NorCal Tough Mudder in a kilt. Damn if she didn't dig on it. LOL!

ToughMudder.com even plastered my pic navigating one of the obstacles in it.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> A big, strong man in a kilt or a baseball uniform does it every time, LOL. Very visual, very visual.


...or a police uniform, or a military uniform, or a tuxedo, or jeans and a tight t-shirt, or in just his swim suit or underwear...or, or, or....the list is endless.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

MountainRunner said:


> Ya know, it never ceases to amaze me the "draw" about kilts. My wife hammered me for years to get a kilt (said I had the gams for it). I finally succumbed to her request and ran the entire 2011 NorCal Tough Mudder in a kilt. Damn if she didn't dig on it. LOL!
> 
> ToughMudder.com even plastered my pic navigating one of the obstacles in it.


A man in a kilt, running in mud....even better!

I hope you were shirtless, too . (Not that I'm visual or anything. I'm just concerned that you might have succumbed to heat stroke.)


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

alte Dame said:


> A man in a kilt, running in mud....even better!


Funny story about the challenge. So the last obstacle is in the spectator area where everyone can watch the participants. This challenge involved crossing a suspended rope net about 20 feet above ground, right? So we cross the net and onto the platform where we have to then descend down a ladder. OK, of course to go down the ladder, one must turn around and climb down. So there I am on the platform getting ready when I "hear" a woman in the crowd say "Oh...A kilt!". Well, of course I was wearing shorts underneath so as I turn around and descend (mind you the crowd is below me looking "up"), I then hear "Aww....what a jip!"

LOL!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It just seems a shame to get mud on a nice wool kilt.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> It just seems a shame to get mud on a nice wool kilt.


It was a "working" kilt, but I have since purchased a dress kilt as I have a family tartan and coat of arms. But it is so funny to see my wife turn to a puddle of goo if I walk into the room with it on. She really has a thing for kilts.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Me too but I like guys in skirts, period...doesn't have to be a kilt.


----------



## DeaNera® (Aug 19, 2015)

I think that there are women who are visual (and the proof is on my Facebook, full of pics of half naked guys) and women who are not.

I also think that when you read "women are not visual" it is intended in another way though, more like having a physical reaction.

For example, I like to look at one good looking guy, but I do not become wet just looking at him. I need more the physical contact to have a physical reaction.
My male friends can have an erection just looking at one photo lol


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

The equivalent wouldn't be getting lubricated, it would be getting chick wood. Which I do, depending on what is pictured.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Well I'm going to get in a "shirtless" Metabolic Conditioning workout before taking my son to football practice. I will spare any pics, anyway, I'm too old, and frankly it is against the law, I believe, except in the confines of my home. I need it after replacing the cracked screen on my wife's iPhone. Ugh, I know she will just throw it back into her purse once again. Is that what you ladies do to keep us busy :grin2:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Anonymous07 said:


> I'm waiting for more hot guy pictures.
> 
> The picture I posted above is good eye candy in my opinion, but he's not the typical guy I'd go for. I'm much more attracted to Hispanic men. I love dark features(dark hair, dark eyes, tan skin), like my husband's.


I just googled "hot guy pictures". That'll gets pages and pages of them.

I don't think I have a "type". Just very good looking men..


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

PracticalObserver said:


> I think that the POV behind the argument it has more to do with the courtship process.
> 
> We haven't quite realized that the flirting, courtship, etc... doesn't happen if the women hasn't already accepted or is willing to do the dance...IDK...I'm I right?


That would be the male point of view. In that scenario, it's the man pursing, so yes it will not happen FOR HIM unless the women is willing.

Looking from the woman's point of view (and yes women do pursue) it will not happen for her if the guy " hasn't already accepted or is willing to do the dance"


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

This will be up for all of just a couple minutes:

Circa 1986 (my surfing days, the mustached one, I was young and had no idea what I was thinking):

(Pic)

About a year ago (shorts I used to paint the house and then became workout shorts):

(Pic)

Sorry it is hardly eye candy and I will not be responsible for any broken screens or upset stomachs


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

mmmm....surfer bod....


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> This will be up for all of just a couple minutes:


LOL! You're doing the same thing I did! I put up the pic of me in the kilt and said "Up for 5 minutes and then I'm deleting!"


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It's actually pretty easy to talk a guy into taking his shirt off, or to put a skirt on.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> It's actually pretty easy to talk a guy into taking his shirt off, or to put a skirt on.


Sounds like a dare...*giggle* Hang on....2 minutes only though.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I've since cut the hair and am now clean shaven, but this is the what I did the TM in...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

You guys are cracking me up! Thanks for the candy.

I was hoping it was going to be this kind of skirt...

Why Do They Wear Hawaiian Grass Skirts Anyways? | KTC Hawaiian - Kapo Trading Company

Maybe Ikaika can one up you. 

(see what I did there?)


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Maybe Ikaika can one up you.
> 
> (see what I did there?)


Heh...I have more revealing ones, but those are reserved for a "special someone"... *swoons*


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

So I've missed all the pictures .

That's what happens when you turn your back for a minute.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

A man in a kilt. What's not to love?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> So I've missed all the pictures .
> 
> That's what happens when you turn your back for a minute.


Nothing to see here, did not miss much.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'll be watching Southpaw purely for the story line.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

alte Dame said:


> So I've missed all the pictures .
> 
> That's what happens when you turn your back for a minute.


Sorry AD.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

heartsbeating said:


> I'll be watching Southpaw purely for the story line.


Not sure what Southpaw is, but is this akin to when I would hear my father say that he got Playboy for the articles?  *grin*


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

What did I miss? I never get to see the good stuff. It's always over by the time I look in. It's not fair.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Complaints by @alte Dame and @Catherine602,who said women aren't visual? Btw, Catherine, I can promise you, speaking for myself, you did not miss much.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> What did I miss? I never get to see the good stuff. It's always over by the time I look in. It's not fair.


Same here. I always miss when people post stuff for a short amount of time.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Anonymous07 said:


> Same here. I always miss when people post stuff for a short amount of time.


Well, @alte Dame mentioned she dug kilts and @Faithful Wife made it a "semi dare", so I thought I would put up a pic of me in my Tough Mudder apparel, and @Catherine602 said she missed the "good stuff"...In truth the "good stuff" are the previous pics of those half naked young buck/fitness models. @Ikaika and I are just a couple of old guys having fun w/ y'all.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

MountainRunner said:


> Well, @alte Dame mentioned she dug kilts and @Faithful Wife made it a "semi dare", so I thought I would put up a pic of me in my Tough Mudder apparel,


I didn't see no pic still not fair.


----------



## LainyLove22 (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm very ,very visual but obviously unlucky !??!! 

Missed them pictures too !


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Let @Faithful Wife describe them.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ha ha! Well we had one pic of a young Ikaika with a porn stache...and being that I am from that era, to me it looked great on him! Oh back in the day...some of us loved a mustache ride. Then we had a more current pic of Ikaika with no shirt on. Quite fit, no dad bod here!

Then we had MR in his kilt also shirtless. Another non-dad-bod! He also had long hair but says he has cut it since then. 

We've got some very fit dudes around here at TAM.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

MountainRunner said:


> Not sure what Southpaw is, but is this akin to when I would hear my father say that he got Playboy for the articles?  *grin*


No. It's a fictional movie about a boxer. The young man playing the main character trained hard to learn proper technique and gain the appropriate physique for the movie.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Ha ha! Well we had one pic of a young Ikaika with a porn stache...and being that I am from that era, to me it looked great on him! Oh back in the day...some of us loved a mustache ride. Then we had a more current pic of Ikaika with no shirt on. Quite fit, no dad bod here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot the part that said, but they are old.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh well, saying "non-dad-bod" I thought would imply "dad age"...which doesn't necessarily mean old, but doesn't mean young.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Oh well, saying "non-dad-bod" I thought would imply "dad age"...which doesn't necessarily mean old, but doesn't mean young.



I was playing with you... I'm very comfortable with my age and not sure I would want to go back to the days with my porn stache


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> ...I'm very comfortable with my age


Same here.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm old, too and comfortable with it. Rock on with your bad selves!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I'm old, too and comfortable with it. Rock on with your bad selves!



Btw, thank you for the nice description. I'm not always comfortable with compliments, cultural and age thing. 

Rock on!

Malama pono


----------

